# Beeswax smelling like burnt rubber



## syusman (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi,

I made my candles using 100% pure beeswax. The other day I left them in direct sunlight (I know, my bad) and they developed a terrible burnt rubber smell. I've only ever heard of sunlight fading the colour of candles, but never heard that it would give them this smell. 

Does anyone know what caused this?

Thanks


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Did you clean the beeswax or buy it cleaned? Only thing I can think of is debris in the wax. I don't believe sunlight exposure should do this to clean wax.

Burn a candle and see if it clogs up from impurities.


----------



## syusman (Sep 3, 2012)

i bought the beeswax from a candle making supplier. it looks very clean. i've done burn testing on the candles i make. they burn very cleanly. i was very happy with the burn result. 
i'm at a loss as to what could cause it.


----------



## mwolf (Jul 3, 2013)

Bee Bliss said:


> Did you clean the beeswax or buy it cleaned? Only thing I can think of is debris in the wax. I don't believe sunlight exposure should do this to clean wax.
> 
> Burn a candle and see if it clogs up from impurities.


 I agree with Bee Bliss on this one. You have to strain unprocessed raw beeswax using either cheesecloth or even just a paper towel before you use it in any beeswax products, but especially candles.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

My beeswax spends two full cycles in a solar wax melter...in full sun. Once for the initial melt and the second to filter. And it always ends up smelling wonderful.
I don't think the stink came from the sun.


----------

